# insurance for a uk vehicle here



## appleh (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi,
I have been here since the end of June ,driving my uk car and covered for isurance (but only until the end of august)with a green card,the insurance compant back home don't want to know after that.
I will be returning to n.ireland in mid september,but am planning on leaving the car here,I'm only here for 4-5 months each year,and am not a spanish resident.
What would my best options be for insuring the car?if its going to cost me a fortune I might just drive it home again
Do I have to get the plates changed? Do I go to an insurance company here or a lawyers (as one insurer told me)?
Any advice please?
Thanks,
H.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

appleh said:


> Hi,
> I have been here since the end of June ,driving my uk car and covered for isurance (but only until the end of august)with a green card,the insurance compant back home don't want to know after that.
> I will be returning to n.ireland in mid september,but am planning on leaving the car here,I'm only here for 4-5 months each year,and am not a spanish resident.
> What would my best options be for insuring the car?if its going to cost me a fortune I might just drive it home again
> ...


I dont know an awful lot about this kinda thing, but I do know that as a non resident you are allowed to keep your plates for max 9 months as a tourist before you would need to "matriculate" the car.

I've heard an advert on the radio for "abbeygate" who claim to insure UK plated cars, I dont know much about them, but they could be worth a call... British speaking apparently, so they may be able to at least advise you??

Jo xx


----------



## appleh (Apr 1, 2009)

jojo said:


> I dont know an awful lot about this kinda thing, but I do know that as a non resident you are allowed to keep your plates for max 9 months as a tourist before you would need to "matriculate" the car.
> 
> I've heard an advert on the radio for "abbeygate" who claim to insure UK plated cars, I dont know much about them, but they could be worth a call... British speaking apparently, so they may be able to at least advise you??
> 
> Jo xx


Thanks Jo,will give them a call.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

e Group give you 365 days Euro cover.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

You can have 365 days all-Europe cover from Stuart Collins, Swansea. He has a web site.
Not cheap but good - I have a policy with him for the LandRover I brought from Prague which is on Spanish plates and on a Merc also brought from Prague on UK plates.
Both policies were with Allianz.
You do not need a UK address for these policies and they cover the whole of Europe.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

I thought that all UK vehicle insurance covered the EU as well, so talking about "... inclusive of 365 EU cover ..." seems like spin. Previously one had to have a Green Card but that has been done away with.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> I thought that all UK vehicle insurance covered the EU as well, so talking about "... inclusive of 365 EU cover ..." seems like spin. Previously one had to have a Green Card but that has been done away with.


Usually it's 90 days Euro cover!


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Usually it's 90 days Euro cover!


I found this:
Motor Insurance : Directgov - Motoring
*United Kingdom (UK) motor insurance and driving overseas* All UK policies *provide the minimum cover *required by law in other European Union (EU) countries or the minimum cover required by UK law if that is greater. This cover *doesn't automatically include theft or damage *to your car. 
Most people want the same protection they have in the UK when travelling abroad, for example comprehensive or third party, fire and theft. This could, in addition to the legal minimum of third party liability cover, include accidental damage to, or theft of or from, your own vehicle, depending on the policy cover. 
A number of insurers automatically provide this extended cover for a specified period and often without additional charge. It's important, however, that you check with your insurer or insurance adviser before you go abroad.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> I found this:
> Motor Insurance : Directgov - Motoring
> *United Kingdom (UK) motor insurance and driving overseas* All UK policies *provide the minimum cover *required by law in other European Union (EU) countries or the minimum cover required by UK law if that is greater. This cover *doesn't automatically include theft or damage *to your car.
> Most people want the same protection they have in the UK when travelling abroad, for example comprehensive or third party, fire and theft. This could, in addition to the legal minimum of third party liability cover, include accidental damage to, or theft of or from, your own vehicle, depending on the policy cover.
> A number of insurers automatically provide this extended cover for a specified period and often without additional charge. It's important, however, that you check with your insurer or insurance adviser before you go abroad.


When we used to drive abroad for our holidays ( a few years ago now) we had 3rd part fire and theft for up to 90 days when we left the country, we had to pay extra if we wanted that upgraded to fully comp for the two weeks we were abroad then we had to pay for that, I cant remember what it was, not much tho

Jo xxx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> When we used to drive abroad for our holidays ( a few years ago now) we had 3rd part fire and theft for up to 90 days when we left the country, we had to pay extra if we wanted that upgraded to fully comp for the two weeks we were abroad then we had to pay for that, I cant remember what it was, not much tho
> 
> Jo xxx


I think that it is a question of how much you value your car and of how much you value your life. 3rd party only covers the other side so if you have an accident, without the involvement of others, and you write off your car - there will be no compensation (but there will be costs involved in removing the wreck). If the car is only worth a couple of thou then paying 25% (!) of that value in insurance seems OTT.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We seem to be talking about two different things here -cover for limited periods for UK residents wishing to drive a UK plated car in Europe and cover for UK nationals living outside the UK driving a UK plated car in Europe and perhaps in the UK all year round.
In the former case, most if not all UK insurers will offer such cover as standard.In the latter case, a few UK brokers can provide the appropriate policies.
I have not lived in the UK for over four years but have owned and driven UK plated cars all over Europe. My insurance policies for these vehicles wrere accredited to my addresses outside the UK. As stated above, I used Stuart Collins' brokerage in Swansea.
But......I now have a UK plated car here in Spain where I am resident which I have insured via Knights brokerage at a premium which Stuart Collins could not match.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> But......I now have a UK plated car here in Spain where I am resident which I have insured via Knights brokerage at a premium which Stuart Collins could not match.


And if the Guardia Civil stop you they can (and more and more - WILL) confiscate the vehicle because as a SPANISH RESIDENT it should be on SPANISH PLATES. Sounds gruff - but I've just seen it happen in the village I work in (there was somewhat of a kerfuffle in the town hall) - had to put headphones on to avoid getting drawn in.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> And if the Guardia Civil stop you they can (and more and more - WILL) confiscate the vehicle because as a SPANISH RESIDENT it should be on SPANISH PLATES. Sounds gruff - but I've just seen it happen in the village I work in (there was somewhat of a kerfuffle in the town hall) - had to put headphones on to avoid getting drawn in.


And as I've said before, they can have it. I have another on Spanish plates 100% legit, as is the UK car at present as it has MOT tax etc and I make frequent trips to the UK of which I have proof so this year I have spent the required time outside the country. So far.
I've just come back from our village and counted four UK plated cars, no tax.
Up to now I've done everything as I should but with this car, I'll take my chances.


----------



## bakeja (May 26, 2009)

I used Abbeygate to cover an old Mazda 323 that we brought over from England in the early days before we got a Spanish car. It wasn't expensive and worked out fine but that was about 6 years ago.


----------

